# Question on overclocking video card...



## Thlorian (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm new to over-clocking and wanted to play it safe my first time on a video card versus my cpu. I have an ATI Radeon x1950. I used the ATI catalyst oc program which improved my core clock speed by 10% and my memory clock by 7%. When I rebooted and opened the ATI Catalyst Program, it still shows my original (default) numbers for these speeds (Core Clock = 574mhz, memory clock = 689mhz). Can anyone tell me why and how to get things back to my slightly (but enjoyable) higher oc speeds?

Thanks...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

use rivatuner it will set the settings at boot


----------

